
Defense Firms Battle Long Wait for Security Clearances - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/defense-firms-battle-long-wait-for-security-clearances-1540033200
======
bediger4000
I think that the paperwork burden of clearances are a barrier to entry to the
defense systems market. The defense/aerospace companies are just like
producers of kosher foods: an elaborate record keeping and certification
process keeps out more agile competitors.

